# pregnant or balloon?



## kay123 (Aug 11, 2009)

I just got my fish yesterday, and I am pretty sure she is a molly. I don't know if she i pregnant or a balloon molly. Can someone please help me? Thanks!


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

baloon. See how deformed the spine is. May be gravid too.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

This is a marble balloon belly molly. I have a black one just like it.


----------



## kay123 (Aug 11, 2009)

ron v said:


> baloon. See how deformed the spine is. May be gravid too.





bmlbytes said:


> This is a marble balloon belly molly. I have a black one just like it.


okay, thank you so much!


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

thats a dalmation ballon molly


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh you're right. Dalmation, not marble.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

it is gavid but has time. 2 weeks tops IME


----------



## jcharfauros (Aug 13, 2009)

its preggy cuz the stomach is round. hope it helps.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

jcharfauros said:


> its preggy cuz the stomach is round. hope it helps.


Balloon Mollys HAVE round stomachs by default! thats why the name BALLOON MOLLY!


----------

